# Help choosing/setting up home theater surround sound/projector



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello, I recently converted my garage into a home theater. The room is roughly 15' x 13.5', so it is relatively square. My current plans for this room are kind of multi-purpose. I installed a laminate hardwood floor and a acoustic drop ceiling and the projector is mounted directly under the drop ceiling. My seating is currently directly under the projector against the 13.5' wall (~12.5' from projector screen). For regular television I am looking for a 32" lcd television for the other wall perpindicular to the projector screen. 

My budget is kind of pending as of now. My friend is going to let me take a look at his system tomorrow and I know he has an Onkyo receiver and harman kardon speakers but I am not sure how old the system is. However, I would like to gradually upgrade the system starting with whatever can't be used from his system. For a receiver I am thinking in the $500 - $800 range. Would this be enough power and sound for a room of this size? If need be I'd rather take my time and save the money to purchase the components needed to make this system right.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Currently I am running an Infocus Proxima dp6860 projector which is hd compatible. I have my first system ever (which is horrible), a sherwood receiver and jensen speakers. After I look at my friends system I should have a better idea on what I have to work with. I want to upgrade this system over ~2 months and don't want to be disappointed with a mediocre system. If I have to take a little extra time to get a true movie theater sound in this room then I am willing to do so. I'm thinking first update the reciever? Perhaps a Onkyo Tx-sr876? I have also been told I may have problems with my sub giving the room is kind of square. Any thoughts?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Having seating against a wall is a no-no and if you must do it. You need to get some panels behind your head. You'll also need to aim the surrounds angled toward the wall. 

I suggest you start with your overall budget. For speakers the Behringer 2030p are the best deal going. They come in pairs so you'll want 3 pairs. You can keep one as a spare. 

For subs that depends on your budget, but yours seems low so I will suggest the Dayton Sub 120

For a receiver I think the 876 is too much for your budget. Speakers are more important than the receiver. The 607 would probably be fine though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 607 is way underpowered and has no pre outs so is not a good choice. If you can find the 876 for under $700 snatch it up as fast as you see it, otherwise the 707 or 807 would be the next best choice. 
A budget is always something we should know so we can assist you better My personal recommendation is to look at SVS as they sell some fantastic speaker/sub packages and you wont be disappointed with them.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the response.
How far off the wall would it be necessary to go? Also, what kind of panels would I need if I were to keep my plans this way? My overall budget for everything is around $2000. 

I was looking at the 607 also but I found a deal for the 876 for $850 refurbished.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

I just searched google and found the 876 for $690. I'm a little iffy about the website however and can't post the site because I am new to the forum. I looked at the Behringers and believe they fit into my budget well. I've heard great reviews for the Behringers and the Dayton sub so I am giving them a hard look right now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even $850 for the 876 is a good price as they are becoming hard to find.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Any other ideas on speaker options? I've been looking pretty deep into the Behringer 2030p speakers and have heard some great reviews and some not so good reviews. Also, I'm reading that the Behringer 2030's aren't always practical for HT usage. I'm trying to find a store around me that I could listen to the Behringers. I am still open to all speaker recommendations and want to get the best bang for my buck in this room. The system is primarily going to be used for surround sound and movies with the projector. I plan to also use the system for music/parties.

http://www.microtekco.com/product_info.php?products_id=3047&cPath=76#shoppingcom


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you haven't looked at SVSound I highly recommend them.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm checking them out now I love the design and size of them compared to the Behringers. I want more of a satellite type of design that saves some space. I'm going to check more into them tonight after work. But the speakers look great and will probably fit nicely. However, I can't find many reviews on them other than the subs. Is there anywhere I can find a review or listen to these babies. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are many mebers of this forum that have them and cant say enough good about them. Here is a review of the speakers and there are several other reviews stickied at the top of this thread.
I have the largest sub (PB13 Ultra) they make and love it, There is very little that can compete and nothing near the price range.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Tonyvdb- I read the reviews you recommended. I must have been looking in the wrong places lol, I d/k. I'm hearing great things about these speakers and I am going to try and find someone in my area with them so I can listen to them. As of now I am thinking of the S-series with the upgraded PB12-NSD to make up for the square room. I am thinking about pairing these with the Onkyo TX-NR807. Any thoughts? 

I will attach some pictures and a drawing of the room if possible soon so I can give some ideas on the room I am working with. Thanks for the help, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 807 would have no issues driving the SVS speakers. Looking at the diagram you mention using the TV behind the screen. that would be the best choice. You dont want the seating to be placed right against the walls they should be at least 3' away or you will have issues with reflection off the walls behind your ears and that is annoying.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay have you ever had any experience with Axiom speakers? I'm thinking about just backing the futon up about 3' off the wall when watching movies and using the projector. The room is kind of multi-purpose and has to be used for other things also so when not being used I will just have the futon against the wall.

Would I run into any problems as far as the speaker alignment? Because the left front speaker wont be perfectly in the corner like the right front will be. Any recommendations on speaker set up/alignment?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Speakers should never be mounted in the corners, They should be out at least 3' again to avoid any first reflection cancellation from the side walls. 
Axiom speakers are decent from what I have heard people say but as I have not heard them personally I really can not comment.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay so with the design I have now that doesn't seem possible. So would I be better mounting the projector screen with the futon is without the projector then moving the futon against the wall where I was going to mount the TV? Would that help fix the problem? The only issues I see with the is the room isn't as long in that direction and the screen would fall short of the 120". How would this effect the sound?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it absolutely necessary to have a 120" screen? at 14' seating distance thats actually a bit large. You also have to consider the projector that you plan to use, mounted 15' from the screen most will not shoot that large without some brightness quality loss. You should ideally keep the room long the way you have it.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

It's not necessary to have the screen 120" but I already have a pull down projector screen that size. Should I just shoot a smaller image on that screen? The screen size is what gives me trouble getting the speakers 3' off the wall.

Would it be possible to get stands for the front right and left speakers and place them slightly in front of the screen? That would help solve some problems if that didn't mess with the sound. Another scenario could be to flip the projector and futon. That way the fireplace wouldn't be in the way. I don't want to get the screen too close to the stove. However, there is a window right below the current projector mount so the screen would be right in front of that and I'd have trouble mounting the TV on that wall.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Would switching the room around to go against the rectangle mess with the sound? It would be easier to center everything this way and it would certainly alleviate a lot of problems. The room is practically square one side is 1 foot longer approximately. Would this affect the sound? I will post an image on my new design idea in a few. 

Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Of course that diagram is not to scale and everything will line up perfect with center of room. So the center channel will be dead center of the room and dead center of the futon and screen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Flipping the room can work the issue here is that a square room is tough to get to cooperate with sound. you'll need some acoustic panels on the rear wall and some on the sides to help with this. given the dimensions I would say turning the room as you show is a good option as far as screen placement is concerned.
What projector are you going to use?


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Yea that's what I've been reading. I think I would probably have that issue either design because the room is still pretty square no matter how it is positioned. It's only off by ~1' 3" give or take. How many acoustic panels do you think I would need to install. I'm fine with the panels, I actually think they would give the room more of a theater feel and add some ambience in doing so. 

I have a Infocus Proxima Projector (DP 6860). I've had it for a bit and it is HDTV compatible. I actually got it for free years back so I figured why not use it. Maybe down the road I will upgrade.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Also, the doorway is close to the equipment stand. Would the doorway/walk in present any problems with sound since it sits back more from the back wall? I'm not sure if I would have problems with any echo kind of effects coming from that area.  This project has been a pain lol. Can't wait to have it done though and I do appreciate all of the help you have given me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

j.heiser said:


> Also, the doorway is close to the equipment stand. Would the doorway/walk in present any problems with sound since it sits back more from the back wall? I'm not sure if I would have problems with any echo kind of effects coming from that area. This project has been a pain lol. Can't wait to have it done though and I do appreciate all of the help you have given me.


The projector wold work better the closer to the screen you have it so if it will do a 120" at 13' then thats much better.

You should not have issues with the little cove where the door is other than if you were to sit right in that spot. I would say three large 4x6 acoustic panels along the back wall would be sufficient


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay!!! Problem solved!! For now lol. I am going to change the room around today and mount the projector through the wall. This will also save me a few bucks on running hdmi wires as well. I like the fact that the projector won't actually be in the room anymore and will be hidden away. 

As for the panels that sounds easy to accomplish. I was just looking at a bundle of them and I think I may have some left over so I could probably add two medium sized panels on each side wall. I'm guessing any other EQ problems will be up to the Audyssey in the AVR. 

I think I will order the Onkyo 807 this upcoming week along with the SVS SBS-01 mains and the PB12-NSD woofer. I checked my friends orginal system that I was looking at and he just has an older Onkyo 486 with harman kardon TS 1's. 

Maybe I can get this place up and running in about a month and a half as the SVS won't ship out until June 14th.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

j.heiser said:


> I think I will order the Onkyo 807 this upcoming week along with the SVS SBS-01 mains and the PB12-NSD woofer.


I think you will be very happy with that decision, Very good choices!


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

So today I decided to purchase the Onkyo 876! I bought it off accessories4less for $850 with a 5 year warranty for $950 total! I can't wait for this baby to get here (next Thursday)! Only disappointment is the SVS speakers won't ship out till June 14. UGH!!!


----------

